# Micromark 7x16 Lathe Drive Belt



## Sk8ter (Jun 9, 2016)

belt has seen better days its been 5 years or longer on it and its time to replace....I have searched to no avail! 

what have you guys done to replace it?



Lawrence


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 9, 2016)

Little machine shop might have something that will fit. If not, I would just measure it and search for something equivalent.


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks I have searched little machine shop and online...the belt is 1.5x100x9
seems no one has it


----------



## owl (Jun 10, 2016)

You may be able to find a kit on E-bay that replaces both cogs and the belt, and reduces speed for more torque.  I just did that conversion on my Harbor Freight 7x10/12.  That would maybe result in a more commonly available belt to boot.


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 10, 2016)

owl said:


> You may be able to find a kit on E-bay that replaces both cogs and the belt, and reduces speed for more torque.  I just did that conversion on my Harbor Freight 7x10/12.  That would maybe result in a more commonly available belt to boot.




Yes I have looked at those kits on ebay they will fit the 7x10 12 and 14 but not the 16 because I think its a different dia motor shaft etc...


----------



## higgite (Jun 10, 2016)

Sk8ter said:


> Thanks I have searched little machine shop and online...the belt is 1.5x100x9
> seems no one has it


Sk8ter,

Have you talked to Chris or one of his guys at LMS? They list a belt marked 1.5x100. No third digit, but I'm sure he would know if it fits your machine or not.
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4045&category=

Tom


----------



## higgite (Jun 15, 2016)

You're welcome.

Tom


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 16, 2016)

higgite said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Tom


Yes thank you



just so anyone else that needs a belt these are actually 1/5 pitch or 5.08mm


----------



## higgite (Jun 16, 2016)

Sk8ter,

Does that belt from LMS fit the Micromark or was that a dry hole?

Tom


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello Tom sorry for the late reply....yes it fits fine....it was cheaper then what micromark wanted too


----------



## higgite (Jun 17, 2016)

I have found that LMS is hard to beat for that kind of stuff. Glad to hear you got it fixed.

Tom


----------



## Sk8ter (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes they have some very useful gadgets but not all are inexpensive but he does ok with price ..

the little lathes are a pleasure to use quiet and not cumbersome


----------

